# dnstop-20110107



## w3nd377 (Jun 6, 2011)

Good afternoon.  I am attempting to implement use of the dns/dnstop product so that I can monitor our BIND DNS traffic.  I pulled the package from the FreeBSD package repository and am running FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE.  I was able to do *pkg_add dnstop-20110107.tbz* without issue.  I attempt to run the command *dnstop em0* as per instructions found on web but I get the following errors.  


```
ELF interpreter /libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort
```

                A search for the file turns up that the file exist:

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1
/usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1  ([I]symbolic link back to /libexec/ld-elf.so.1[/I])
```

                System version is:

```
FreeBSD System_Name 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

                Do I need another set of software or packages to make it work?  Install packages on the system are:

```
System_Name# pkg_info
bind98-9.8.0.1      The BIND DNS suite with updated DNSSEC and DNS64
dnstop-20110107     Captures and analyzes DNS traffic (or analyzes libpcap dump
libiconv-1.13.1_1   A character set conversion library
libxml2-2.7.8_1     XML parser library for GNOME
net-snmp-5.5_4      An extendable SNMP implementation
perl-5.12.3         Practical Extraction and Report Language
pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
```

                Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it possible you downloaded the wrong version of the package? What's the output of `% ldd /usr/local/bin/dnstop`


----------



## w3nd377 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Resolution found*

You are correct, Gordon.  I did in fact pull down the incorrect version of the package from the FreeBSD repository.  I had pulled down the general or 32-bit version instead of the 64-bit version.  Put the correct version on and it works like a charm. Already notified the "chatty cathy's" of my environment that I am watching them due to ~300K queries in a 20 minute time span.


----------

